

Mattermark and Quire: 2015 Startup Investing Survey - geoffweg
https://quire.com/survey

======
geoffweg
Hi all! I'm from Quire. We teamed up with Mattermark to conduct the 2015
Startup Investing Survey in anticipation of the SEC finalizing Title III of
the JOBS Act. Title III has the potential to allow anyone—not just accredited
investors—to invest in startups. We hope the survey helps demonstrate demand
for Title III, and provides us with insight into what the investing landscape
would look like if anyone can invest in startups.

Check out our Medium post which provides a bit more background.
[https://medium.com/by-quire/the-2015-startup-investing-
surve...](https://medium.com/by-quire/the-2015-startup-investing-
survey-9563107e5d50)

And stay tuned to see the results of the Survey.

------
minimaxir
You're asking for free data with no intent to redistribute it or otherwise
provide value back to the user? (And in the case of Mattermark, _profit_ from
it.)

~~~
geoffweg
Hey Minimaxir! We'll definitely be sharing the results in the coming weeks.

